# Atlast got a job in Sydney :)



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Dear all,

Atlast I got a job in Sydney after struggling for 7 weeks. So its time to share my experience with you all. Hope this will help you in planning your job search.

I landed here in Sydney on Sept 6th and on the first day itself the person who came to pick me up alerted me that it is hard to find a job in any IT company. He said you should better start looking for other jobs. I dont say he was trying to demotivate me but he was just sharing his experience on Australian job market. Then next day I shifted to shared accommodation. It was $200 per week. So initial 2 weeks I was busy applying for medicare, TFN, driving test and getting mobile number, opel card and so on. 

Now coming to how I planned my job search. Though I landed here in Sept but I started applying for jobs from the start of August. Atleast that way you will be on top of all jobs and will have an idea on current job market and salaries offered. But most importantly I wanted to increase my contacts especially with recruiters. So firstly, I took AU number from Skype. It was around 300 INR per month. So I started applying for jobs and following up with recruiters. That way even recruiters started recognizing me whenever I use to call. Same story continued When I was searching for a job here in Sydney. I was using Seek.com and Linkedin for my job search. There are other websites as well like careerone and indeed, but most of the jobs listed there are taken from seek.com. So I decided to stick with seek. 

For job search ensure that you have a cover letter and updated resume ready. To increase my contacts I started searching for recruiters from my field. I come SAP HR background, so tried to get in touch with all SAP recruiters. I started sending them request on linkedin. Once they accept my request I use to send them a short note describing my current situation and profile. 

I did apply for few jobs which matched my skillset, but few companies did not consider me coz I did not have any local experience. It does exist but not everywhere. There were few recruiters who did contact me to take my profile further and I was so happy coz all I wanted was 1 interview. I had full confidence in my knowledge and convincing skills. I was just praying to god that just give me 1 interview. But then they use to come back up saying that client chose other profiles. It was jus like you are hungry and about to eat something and as soon as you opened your mouth somebody snatched it from you. Very bad feeling 

Then just 3 weeks back one recruiter contacted me on linkedin for a position in their company. I immediately called him on the same day they took a small interview and said they are happy with my profile and will share it with the client. They wanted candidate to join immediately. So I started thinking, Yes, this is it. This is going to be the end of my search. I was told that client will come back in 2-3 days. So i waited. I was so excited that I stopped applying for any other jobs. 1 week went off and still no update. I called him to get an update and he said that he is following up with the client but due to client's business travel he is not able to provide feedback . Same went on for 2nd week and 3rd week. Then Thanx to my wife who asked to refocus on searching for jobs, just to be on the safer side. 

I again started searching for a job, then on 21st Oct a job was released. I applied and called recruiter in just 10 mins. He said he is still shortlisting and will confirm me by end of the week. But I did not want to leave any stone unturned. Before he can hang up the call I quickly told him that " sure I will wait for an update and just to let to know ......." and I started telling him that I have this many years of exp, this is my skillset which I as per what you guys are expecting and I am available to join immediately. So take every opportunity to explain your skills and how you are the best candidate. That way they will remember you and will show interest in checking your profile. So whenever you search, apply and call the recruiter. 

Then on the same day I got a call from him and he said my profile seems to be good but he has to check with the client as you dont have any local exp. So he checked with the client and she was ready to check my profile. Then on 22nd he had a skype call with me and he explained me about the client and what she is expecting. He prepared me for the interview on 23rd oct.

On the same day I got one more call from another recruiter and I said yes to him as well. Then god gave me 2 interview on the same day that is 23rd Oct. Morning I went to first company for which recruiter prepared me. I went and gave my best. I was very confident that I will be able to clear it. Then while I was going back home in the train, I got interview call from the second company. I gave my interview in the train. It was half an hour journey and by the time I reached my destination I completed my second interview with full satisfaction. My house is 1.5 km from the station. So while I was going home I got a call from recruiter of the first company and then I heard the words I have been waiting to hear from past 7 weeks. He said I have a good news for you. Client is happy with your profile and she is ready to take you. I was on top of the world. I was literally Thanking god for helping me.

Then yesterday when I went to the Supermarket to get something for celebration, I got a call even from the second company and even they wanted to take me. I was literally laughing. I was like earlier no one considered me now I have 2 job offers in hand. 

Again I Thank god for keeping me mentally stable for these 7 weeks and to you all for reading my experience. 

So quick steps for a job search:
1. Prepare cover letter and resume
2. Whenever you apply for a job, check for the skills required and accordingly adjust your resume. Required skills should be kept on the top.
3. Keep your resume short. Dont keep more than 2-3 pages. You first page should have all your best skills as recruiters will only ready that.
4. Start applying for jobs and prepare one excel sheet with the jobs applied and contact numbers of all recruiters. That way it will be easy to follow up.
5. Update your linkedin profile and start connecting with the recruiters from your skillset. 
6. Keep in touch with all recruiters and contact them once in 2 weeks just to ensure that they dont forget you
7. After you have applied for the job, call the recruiter and explain him your skills. Utilise each and every second you have with the recruiter.

In the end I would like to tell you all that dont pay heed to other people who says that IT jobs are impossible to get. I dont say that are trying to mislead you, but this is what they feel. If you too feel the same then obviously it is impossible. It is just that few tried for IT jobs, but they couldn't get it for some time and gave up. So for them obviously it is impossible. Patience is the key here. It will pay off in the end for sure. 

Hope my experience will of some help for you guys. To read my journey from IELTS to visa grant, go to the below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-journey-ielts-grant.html#post7553713

If you need any help with PTE preparation then please mail me I will guide you the best resource.

Cheers,
Manjyot


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Congratulations Manjyot, wish you all the very best for your future!


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

Good post!

And CONGRATULATIONS!

Indeed you did it the right way...

Confidence is the way to go..


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats mate.... am also struggling since august in melbourne..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations Manjyot :thumb: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Expecting189 said:


> Congratulations Manjyot, wish you all the very best for your future!


Thank you very much buddy


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

kk1234 said:


> Good post!
> 
> And CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> ...


Yup. As they say where there is a will there is a way


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> Congrats mate.... am also struggling since august in melbourne..


I believe melbourne has got more IT jobs than Sydney. But keep trying and make a list of recruiters in your field. When you apply for job ensure that you speak to the recruiter and explain him your skills. Anyhow we are heading towards Dec and during that time people go on leave so lot of contract jobs will be released. Ensure that you are in front of your laptop


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Congratulations Manjyot :thumb: Thanks for sharing.


Nw mate. I know how helpful it is when someone shares his exp and i have got lot of help from expat forum. So thought of sharing it with others.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

What is your job and what is your pay? And also which one did you decline?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Many congratulations and wish you all the very best for a great australian career!


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

spark92 said:


> What is your job and what is your pay? And also which one did you decline?


I chose first job for which recruiter prepared me, as that company is quite big. They have around 60000 employees in different countries and the other one is only based in Melbourne and they are hardly 200 employees. So better to work for big organizations as they put a lot of weight in your resume.


----------



## 5045309 (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrat Manjyot. Enjoy these moments. 

Can you PM me for the PTE resource? I couldn't find your email thanks.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Atlast I got a job in Sydney after struggling for 7 weeks. So its time to share my experience with you all. Hope this will help you in planning your job search.
> 
> ...


Congatulations Mate.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Atlast I got a job in Sydney after struggling for 7 weeks. So its time to share my experience with you all. Hope this will help you in planning your job search.
> 
> ...


Hi Manjyot,

Many Congrats to you on your achievement !!

I want to ask, rather than the job, about the rental 

As given in your quote, you got a shared accommodation for $200 per week.. Could you tell me if you knew the person who rented you the accommodation ? And if the person you are sharing with is known to you ? Or some random person looking for flat mate ? 

What documents did you have to provide ? Since you did not have any job there, how was this received in considering your application for rental accommodation ? 

I want to go to Aus and start looking for a job.. But I am not sure about the accommodation.. I have about 8000 $ in reserve and maybe could ask family for some help, but not sure if this will convince the rental agencies ..

Could you please share some info on this ?

Thank you
XWQ


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Manjyot said:


> I chose first job for which recruiter prepared me, as that company is quite big. They have around 60000 employees in different countries and the other one is only based in Melbourne and they are hardly 200 employees. So better to work for big organizations as they put a lot of weight in your resume.


How much are they paying you and how much did the one you reject offered you?


----------



## yogesh11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Manjyot, Congrats.....& thanks for sharing your experience.

I need your help regarding the PTE resources, though i collected some stuff from the link provided in the PTE-A thread, but i am happy to take your guidance. Can you please PM me the details of the PTE material link.

Thanks in advance.

Yogesh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

happie2012 said:


> Many congratulations and wish you all the very best for a great australian career!


Thanks mate


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

5045309 said:


> Congrat Manjyot. Enjoy these moments.
> 
> Can you PM me for the PTE resource? I couldn't find your email thanks.


Thanks buddy. you can go to this website expertscafe.com. They provide very good help on PTE


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

saggi_au said:


> Congatulations Mate.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

XWQ said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> Many Congrats to you on your achievement !!
> 
> ...


One of my friends stays here. So the family I am staying with is my friends friend. In shared accommodation no documentation is required. Also it is better to stay in shared accommodation until n unless you have a job coz here average weekly rent is around $350-$500 that will shoot you monthly rent to $1600-2000, where as in shared accommodation it would be around $700-900. 

I came here along with my wife and our monthly expense here came around $1100 per month, inclusive of traveling, grocery and rental. Food is not that expensive here but transportation is little expensive. But if you take Opal card here you will get some discounts. 

Hope I could give you some idea


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

yogesh11 said:


> Hi Manjyot, Congrats.....& thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> I need your help regarding the PTE resources, though i collected some stuff from the link provided in the PTE-A thread, but i am happy to take your guidance. Can you please PM me the details of the PTE material link.
> 
> ...


Yogesh you can visit expertscafe.com. This is where I prepared for my PTE. Their provide very good training


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats Manjyot!! Great to read such positive stories over here!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Many Congratulations Manjyot, it is really pleasing that people share their experience in the forum. Appreciate your time on the write-up and best wishes on your carrier.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations Manjyot! :second::second:

Absolutely loved your post. It is very rare for successful folks to come back to this forum and motivate others with their positive experience. The nay sayers are aplenty always showing how dark the tunnel is and God knows what not. 

Your post provides the light at the end of the tunnel - but light for sure. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> I got a call even from the second company and even they wanted to take me. I was literally laughing. I was like earlier no one considered me now I have 2 job offers in hand.


M8 Manjyot, This reminds me of the Hindi saying ""bhagwan jab bhi deta hai chappar phad ke deta hai"!! Congrats and All the best Bro!


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> One of my friends stays here. So the family I am staying with is my friends friend. In shared accommodation no documentation is required. Also it is better to stay in shared accommodation until n unless you have a job coz here average weekly rent is around $350-$500 that will shoot you monthly rent to $1600-2000, where as in shared accommodation it would be around $700-900.
> 
> I came here along with my wife and our monthly expense here came around $1100 per month, inclusive of traveling, grocery and rental. Food is not that expensive here but transportation is little expensive. But if you take Opal card here you will get some discounts.
> 
> Hope I could give you some idea


Hi Manjyot,

Thank you so much for the detailed info.. I had a couple more questions ..

You said shared accommodation, no documentation is required.. So how do we go about this ? And, is this only for those shared accommodation where you know the person you are sharing the accommodation with ? Or is it also for those shared accommodation where you do not know the person ?

How to get a shared accommodation when you do not know anyone there ?

Also, only $1100 for 2 people? Because at $200 per week, it is $ 800 for rent already.. So only $ 300 for other items ? Is this correct ?

And, does the $ 200 rent include internet and other bills involved ?

Thank you so much again..
XWQ


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats Manjyot!! Great to read such positive stories over here!!


Yup it will obviously fade away some confusions that new immigrants have


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

krish4aus said:


> Many Congratulations Manjyot, it is really pleasing that people share their experience in the forum. Appreciate your time on the write-up and best wishes on your carrier.


My pleasure buddy. Hope it boosted some energy


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Congratulations Manjyot! :second::second:
> 
> Absolutely loved your post. It is very rare for successful folks to come back to this forum and motivate others with their positive experience. The nay sayers are aplenty always showing how dark the tunnel is and God knows what not.
> 
> Your post provides the light at the end of the tunnel - but light for sure. Thank you for sharing your experience.


Thanks mate. I know when I got my PR I was in the same boat. Searchng for some good news but could only find posts on struggle. I dont deny the struggle which you have to go through here but all stories ends up as Happy stories unless you give up


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> M8 Manjyot, This reminds me of the Hindi saying ""bhagwan jab bhi deta hai chappar phad ke deta hai"!! Congrats and All the best Bro!


Hahaha exactly... This also reminds me of anthr saying which suits all those who are strugglng "bhagwan ke ghar der hai andher nahi"


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

XWQ said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed info.. I had a couple more questions ..
> 
> ...


Yes $200 is inclusive of internet and other bills and yes i have been recordng my expenses and on food i have spnt around $200 and $100 on transport n phone. I have avoided all unneccesary expenses, that way I was able to curb my expenses.

For shared accomodatn you can go to gumtree.com. There you can find shared accomodation ads


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Manjyot,

Really very motivating to read your post. I came to Sydney last week and started to apply for jobs here...


----------



## midhun19 (Mar 9, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Atlast I got a job in Sydney after struggling for 7 weeks. So its time to share my experience with you all. Hope this will help you in planning your job search.
> 
> ...


Hi Manjyot,

I attempted PTE twice but not able to clear. Can you please guide me.

Thanks,
Midhun


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello Manjyot

Really happy for you buddy. I tried to make it work in Australia, but went through such a nightmare I wouldn't even wish upon my worst enemies. Seeing posts like yours makes me wonder where I went wrong with my approach. I'm back in India now. 

I know I'm asking too much, but would you be so kind as to skin through a couple of threads created while I was struggling in Australia, and the one immediately after I returned? Perhaps you'll be able to provide some insight, because I am not even sure if I will ever return to Australia again. There are the threads:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rogress-job-search-what-am-i-doing-wrong.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krishna_mani (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Mate,

I am Krishna. I am preparing for the PTE. As mentioned by you earlier, could you please suggest me the resource for preparation of PTE. 

Cheers,


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi manyjot, first of all many congratulations for finding a job and more on surviving the 7 weeks without it. I can only imagine how that must be. I'm planning to move to Australia myself soon, in about 2 months. I'm also in IT and would be looking for a job there. I had been applying from India but no response. So I thought it will get better once I move there. Can you please PM me your email I'd, I could really use some help finding a job as well as initial formalities/things I need to get done once I'm there. Would be really great if you could please give some inputs. Thanks


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Come over here, you will get the real picture. (Don't attempt only theory questions, take practical exams as well).

I know few of them, still they did not get job (they completed 5 - 8 months).

At last I got the way to survive in Sydney , I got my first job after 10 weeks. I will share my experience later.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Why dont some of you get a part time service job to keep you floating instead of dipping into your savings?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

isildurrr said:


> Why dont some of you get a part time service job to keep you floating instead of dipping into your savings?


There are certain 'complexities' involved with that. Students are almost always preferred for part time jobs, because their minimum wage is lower. Of course, why would they prefer us, when they are getting younger people to work for them for cheaper? 

Full time unskilled jobs are not that hard to obtain, but doing so would leave us with no time to seek skilled jobs in our profession. It's very difficult, if not impossible, to answer recruiter/employer calls if we are working in a warehouse, a restaurant or something similar. 

So if we are fine with dedicating a certain number of months to just earn money, even with an unskilled full time job, it should be fine. Part time jobs are quite difficult to get, for those who aren't on a student visa.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Krishna_mani said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I am Krishna. I am preparing for the PTE. As mentioned by you earlier, could you please suggest me the resource for preparation of PTE.
> 
> Cheers,


For PTE expertscafe.com is the best site which offers vry good PTE Ttaining


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

midhun19 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> I attempted PTE twice but not able to clear. Can you please guide me.
> 
> ...


Midhun, i have prepared from Expertscafe.com which is the best site for PTE preparation


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

SSR2020 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> Really very motivating to read your post. I came to Sydney last week and started to apply for jobs here...


All the best buddy


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hi manyjot, first of all many congratulations for finding a job and more on surviving the 7 weeks without it. I can only imagine how that must be. I'm planning to move to Australia myself soon, in about 2 months. I'm also in IT and would be looking for a job there. I had been applying from India but no response. So I thought it will get better once I move there. Can you please PM me your email I'd, I could really use some help finding a job as well as initial formalities/things I need to get done once I'm there. Would be really great if you could please give some inputs. Thanks


Sure abhi you can send me a private chat and we will discuss further from der


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

*Great!!*

Thanks for sharing the tips and you have shared it very interestingly!


----------



## Samshaks (Oct 26, 2015)

Congratulations and best of luck for your future. It's kind of a personal question but is it really feasible and easy to be in Australia away from your friends and family. If i had an opportunity there.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You are already running 2 threads discussing more or less same problem/question so please don't start another debate here. It's inappropriate to take other's thread.

If you wish to get some personal advice from any forum member, please use PM facility.

Girl Aussie



funkyzoom said:


> Hello Manjyot
> 
> Really happy for you buddy. I tried to make it work in Australia, but went through such a nightmare I wouldn't even wish upon my worst enemies. Seeing posts like yours makes me wonder where I went wrong with my approach. I'm back in India now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ankit_smart said:


> Thanks for sharing the tips and you have shared it very interestingly!


Thnx Ankit


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Samshaks said:


> Congratulations and best of luck for your future. It's kind of a personal question but is it really feasible and easy to be in Australia away from your friends and family. If i had an opportunity there.


Thnx buddy, but i dont say its easy as all good things take time. If u get an opportunity then i personally believe that you should go for it.


----------

